# Killington - 5/8/15



## otisshirley (May 8, 2015)

*Date skied: 5/8/15
Ski area: Killington*

Here are some pictures for those who are thinking of going this weekend. The coverage was fantastic top-to-bottom on Superstar (of course). Skyelark coverage was very good, with some slushy areas in the middle (the flatter section) and one big hole (caused by a small stream) to skier's right in the lower part. Bittersweet had a small number of thin patches. Skye Hawk is missing a chunk to skier's right because of dirt and rocks, but is plenty wide enough to ski down.

Bottom of Superstar from the lift:






Superstar Headwall with the glacier at the top:





Lower Skyelark, loooking down:





Lower Skyelark, looking up:





Edit: The walk-up price was $54 today, but if you gave them a lift ticket or showed them a season pass from another mountain, it was half price. I don't know if that deal is on for the weekend.


----------



## Cornhead (May 9, 2015)

otisshirley said:


> The walk-up price was $54 today, but if you gave them a lift ticket or showed them a season pass from another mountain, it was half price. I don't know if that deal is on for the weekend.


I believe the discount is 25℅ off weekends. Nice of them to still count Friday as a weekday, I assumed they'd consider it part of the weekend since they're down to only weekends. Kudos to K.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks for the pics & TR. Would've loved to been there myself,


*WORLD WIDE TICKET AND SEASON PASS SPECIAL*

*SAVE EVERY DAY APRIL 6, 2015 ‘TILL THE SNOW MELTS*


Your local mountain may be closed but we’ve got the goods for spring skiing and riding. Present any lift ticket, season pass, discount card, or frequent skier card from any mountain at the ticket window and receive 50% one-day lift tickets midweek and 25% off one-day lift tickets weekends. If presenting a lift ticket, it will need to be surrendered to receive the deal. Killington lift tickets dated 4/6/2015 and later will not be accepted. Offer may not be combined with any other offer or pre-purchased lift ticket. Killington Season Passes and Express Cards may not be presented for discounts for friends/family.


----------



## Riverskier (May 9, 2015)

Impressive coverage, very jealous. Going to need temps to moderate a bit though to make June.


----------



## mishka (May 9, 2015)

Noticeable change from last week.  To my surprise a lot  more people yesterday compared to last Friday

Overall great day.

SS at the end of the day


----------



## dlague (May 9, 2015)

Was there as well and we had a blast.  Under the corn snow there was a very edgeable crust/ice.  Few highlights SS is in great shape, we celebrated my son's birthday now 13 and he and I hit 50 days.  The weather was perfect.  And one other thing - a shout out to Cornhead for sharing a BOGO.  It was cool meeting you Bob!  Wish we could have skied a run or two but nice chat while we chilled between runs sessions.

I noticed that SS is sliding and crevasses were appearing in spots.  There was also a section where is is a jumbled mess.  All easy to ski around.  Skyehawk what is left of it has very this spots and stones much like the drop in on lower bittersweet.  I will post some pics on Monday.  For those going tomorrow is should be Sunday fun day!


----------



## skiadikt (May 9, 2015)

great to see k get some love on azone. two awesome days. as seen from the pics, supe ttb & lower skye lark are prime. must have hit skye hawk half a dozen times today, and though the entrance is shot, it had beautiful corn bumps. for those who don't mind hiking in & out, cascade had he sweetest corn bumps on the hill. courtesy of gis, a pic yesterday on cascade.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 10, 2015)

skiadikt said:


> great to see k get some love on azone.



Ya think?


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 10, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Ya think?



You say that like it's a given, but I distinctly remember when I joined this site in '06 there was quite a bit of K hate


----------



## Cornhead (May 10, 2015)

Nice meeting you and your family Dave, yes we'll have to hook up for some turns in the future. Big thanks to skimagic  for allowing a couple fellow AZer's to save a couple bucks, every little bit helps, spent $80 on gas on this trip, AWD Prius?

Great day at K, skied from 8:30 to 4 with about an hour break for lunch. Not bad for a fat old man. Met some really cool people in the lot, did a little toking with them, no beer for me, been sober for 13 yrs. I was offered a venison jalapeño cheddar dog, but I was full. 

It was so warm, I did a first, left my gloves on the chair, watched them head downhill as I skied away. Later in the day, a guy lowers the safety bar on top of my bald head as I'm sliding my poles under my leg. I thank him for the heads up on lowering the bar. I told him about losing my gloves, he mentioned seeing them below the chair, few seconds later I look down, there they are, a bonus of the breezy day.

Out of curiosity where K was drawing skiers this time of year, I started asking people on the chair where they were from. The majority seemed to be from either Boston or NYC areas. One guy replied Upstate NY, I asked where, he replied Binghamton, It is a small World after all.

Well that may, or may not, be my last day. If they can survive till June 1st the allure of actually skiing in June will be hard to pass up. Fingers crossed, Kudos to K, there may be a lot I don't like about Killington, but their recommitment to opening early and closing late is very commendable.

Didn't take many pics, but


----------



## Cornhead (May 10, 2015)

This is what my Thule rack looked like this morning, bug city.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 10, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Ya think?





skiNEwhere said:


> You say that like it's a given, but I distinctly remember when I joined this site in '06 there was quite a bit of K hate


Still is, that was my point.


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

Saturday was a perfect skiing and tailgating day!

A tough patch on Bittersweet at the drop from High Road




Skyelark mid way down


Lower Skyelark


SS


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

It was also a shorts day and I found out the hard way how hard the ice is under the corn snow!  Crossed a tip and did a superman on one of the easiest stretches!  Grrrrr!  Funny things is - went to the car for a couple Harpoons and the bruising went away.  Everything felt fine and we went back out for more runs.


----------



## Puck it (May 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> It was also a shorts day and I found out the hard way how hard the ice is under the corn snow!  Crossed a tip and did a superman on one of the easiest stretches!  Grrrrr!  Funny things is - went to the car for a couple Harpoons and the bruising went away.  Everything felt fine and we went back out for more runs.


I have done that before


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2015)

That's why I don't bother with shorts while skiing no matter how warm out.


----------



## bigbog (May 11, 2015)

Great pics, temps & conditions for May....


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> That's why I don't bother with shorts while skiing no matter how warm out.



Imagine the bikini clad women and if they take a digger!


----------



## Puck it (May 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> Imagine the bikini clad women and if they take a digger!


where are those pics?


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> Imagine the bikini clad women and if they take a digger!





Puck it said:


> where are those pics?



 I am sure someone has them!  There were several at Killington over the weekend.  Right around lunch seemed to be the time when they appear!


----------



## Puck it (May 11, 2015)

Like these


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Like these



Nope did not see them!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> Nope did not see them!


That pic was taken Fri. compliments of Mister Moose.


----------



## Puck it (May 11, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> That pic was taken Fri. compliments of Mister Moose.



meant as an example only.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2015)

Puck it said:


> meant as an example only.


Didn't mean anything by giving MM credit. Also explains why he didn't see them Sat.


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

Puck it said:


> meant as an example only.



Sure you probably have a whole collection of them - pictures that is!


----------



## Rambo (May 11, 2015)

HA!! HA!! Just took a peak at the Superstar webcam, at 3:35 pm Mon. 5/11 and their was a skier bombing the bottom portion. Must have hiked up. Thinking it will still be good come this Friday!


----------



## JDMRoma (May 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> Nope did not see them!



Nice twin tips. !
Although an little beefier than Lindsey 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (May 11, 2015)

skiNEwhere; bit of K hate[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Really ? K hate, what's to hate the place is awesome ! glad I had the opportunity to get there a few times this year. I have a feeling I'll get more days in at K next year !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Really ? K hate, what's to hate the place is awesome ! glad I had the opportunity to get there a few times this year. I have a feeling I'll get more days in at K next year !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



You have not been influenced by discussions like this!  http://forums.alpinezone.com/search.php?searchid=1460730 

I think it is the cost issue, crowd issue, and attitude issue.  For me, K town is a bookend for the ski season with maybe one trip or two in the middle.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> I think it is the cost issue, crowd issue, and attitude issue.


Yeah the cost issue, K so far has cost me $17 & change per day, up $3 from last year, then again the fact I have less days might have something to do with it. No crowds during the week, almost like my own private Idaho. Attitude, yes we have an attitude, deal with it.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Nice twin tips. !
> Although an little beefier than Lindsey


Rounder too.


----------



## rocojerry (May 11, 2015)

thanks for the TRs and pics!


----------



## dlague (May 12, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Yeah the cost issue, K so far has cost me $17 & change per day, up $3 from last year, then again the fact I have less days might have something to do with it. No crowds during the week, almost like my own private Idaho. Attitude, yes we have an attitude, deal with it.



Not talking pass holders.  Many people I know are hating not just on killington but stowe sugarbush, etc because the window rate is so high.  I used to be the same way but I have found ways to ski there for fewer dollars.  Not as good as having a pass but never skied for more than $42 at killington.


----------



## jrd100 (May 14, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Attitude, yes we have an attitude, deal with it.



Superstar has attitude. Freeze thaw conditions even in mid-spring. Awesome bump skiers at Killington as well. Attitude definitely deserved.


----------



## dlague (May 14, 2015)

> Attitude, yes we have an attitude, deal with it.



I don't have a problem with it!  I ski there about 6-7 times per season.  But this is a perfect example.


----------



## SkiRay (May 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> You have not been influenced by discussions like this!  http://forums.alpinezone.com/search.php?searchid=1460730
> 
> I think it is the cost issue, crowd issue, and attitude issue.  For me, K town is a bookend for the ski season with maybe one trip or two in the middle.



There are many things about Killington I love and many things I dislike.  In the high winter, its way to crowded, the hard runs get overloaded with people that have trouble going down blue runs there (which are more like green). Liken to Hunter Mountain in NY. 

Being from NYC, it somehow attracts some people with attitudes which to me is frustrating, this entitlement behavior, I paid for it so, let me do as I please.  Like somehow there is disconnect with being civil and responsible. Not to say there are not civil and responsible people there but, it seems to be that the good people are overshadowed by those that are just not respectful of others and lack a sense of ski/ride ethic that would compel my family to visit the place on weekends in February.  Late Fall and in the Spring, not to worry. Only hardcore folk are there hitting it.

Also, the trail network is difficult to navigate, lots of pushing in between and easy to lose family and friends there. So, skiing there in the fall and spring make it easier not to lose anyone as there are fewer people around you to avoid hitting - and you can focus more on skiing and keeping an eye on your family members. 

All in all, I like what Killington produces but, I will only go there when it's not so crowded (weekdays non-peak, or in the early/late season). 

We might head up there for Memorial Day Weekend.  We will see.


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> You have not been influenced by discussions like this!  http://forums.alpinezone.com/search.php?searchid=1460730
> 
> I think it is the cost issue, crowd issue, and attitude issue.  For me, K town is a bookend for the ski season with maybe one trip or two in the middle.



These are all reasons I love Killington!

A ski area not afraid to charge what it is worth. I think it's funny that many folks who are still skiing there now complain about the "high" cost of tickets. Making enough snow to try to stay open until June is expensive.

Crowds? There are "crowds" at every ski area in the world. At least at the ski areas worth skiing at. I've never had issues with crowds at Killington. That's because I expect to see crowds. Funny thing is I rarely find crowds. That's because I try to stay off of "high speed" lifts and "signature" trails. But I'm a bad judge because I'm a passholder at "crowded" Hunter, right?

As for "attitude", there is also plenty of that at most ski areas. I'm there to ski, not socialize. Killington has always treated me right. As for other skier's attitudes I could not care less.

And let's not forget that K is clearly the undisputed King of Spring on the East Coast. What's not to like?


----------



## dlague (May 15, 2015)

SkiRay said:


> There are many things about Killington I love and many things I dislike.  In the high winter, its way to crowded, the hard runs get overloaded with people that have trouble going down blue runs there (which are more like green). Liken to Hunter Mountain in NY.
> 
> Being from NYC, it somehow attracts some people with attitudes which to me is frustrating, this entitlement behavior, I paid for it so, let me do as I please.  Like somehow there is disconnect with being civil and responsible. Not to say there are not civil and responsible people there but, it seems to be that the good people are overshadowed by those that are just not respectful of others and lack a sense of ski/ride ethic that would compel my family to visit the place on weekends in February.  Late Fall and in the Spring, not to worry. Only hardcore folk are there hitting it.
> 
> ...



Well said!



JimG. said:


> These are all reasons I love Killington!
> 
> A ski area not afraid to charge what it is worth. I think it's funny that many folks who are still skiing there now complain about the "high" cost of tickets. Making enough snow to try to stay open until June is expensive.
> 
> ...



Not attributes I seek that is for sure.  However, I was only theorizing not stating my POV.  As far as King of Spring - up until last weekend they were not.  They are now only because they are still open with SS.  Personally I like Killington and since I ski weekends, the best weekends are those after a long weekend or a vacation week and then on a Sunday.  has worked for us every time.


----------



## JDMRoma (May 15, 2015)

Yeti sighting today 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (May 15, 2015)

Sorry no Bikinis today !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiRay (May 15, 2015)

ha.. I have a photo of him too! That guy rips!


----------



## JDMRoma (May 15, 2015)

Ski Ray you were there today. ?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (May 15, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Yeti sighting today View attachment 16867
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I saw the Yeti.  Birdman was in the house also!


----------



## JDMRoma (May 15, 2015)

Haha yes we saw the Birdman !
Wow all the whackados were out in full force ...... Self included. !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (May 15, 2015)

I saw the Yeti last time I was there too. I was wondering what happened to the Birdman, been a few years since I've seen him. Any Radio Ron sightings?


----------



## SkiRay (May 15, 2015)

I have an interview with the birdman.. Was going to save it for the summer but, what the heck.. maybe we will post it tonight.


----------



## JDMRoma (May 15, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> I saw the Yeti last time I was there too. I was wondering what happened to the Birdman, been a few years since I've seen him. Any Radio Ron sightings?



I didn't see or know of any radio Ron but there was a guy singing pretty loud as we were going up the chair. !!
Great day with Puck it and Mishka  !
LOVE Killington, express pass for sure next year to complement my Cannon pass. !! Great way to end my season  !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiRay (May 15, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Haha yes we saw the Birdman !
> Wow all the whackados were out in full force ...... Self included. !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



He is way cool guy too.  Many iterations too of his outfits.


----------



## chuckstah (May 15, 2015)

Saw Radio Ron last Sunday. Crazy as ever, but a real nice guy. He said he would be back for Men day weekend.


----------



## chuckstah (May 15, 2015)

Memorial day weekend!


----------



## SkiRay (May 15, 2015)

No.. I am home in NYC  working my a** off this week. But, a good thing is that a big deal closed which means, spring skiing may be happening next weekend!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2015)

Killington sucks, don't go there.

Over priced, people with attitudes, crowded & confusing.


----------



## Puck it (May 16, 2015)

SkiRay said:


> He is way cool guy too.  Many iterations too of his outfits.


 I stood in the lift line behind him and he smelled. I can't image a ride in a Gondi with him.


----------



## SkiRay (May 16, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I stood in the lift line behind him and he smelled. I can't image a ride in a Gondi with him.



Ha.. I live in NYC and am around many homeless people (sadly) so, my olfactory senses are probably much more harder to penetrate than yours..   Also, sheep skin has a smell, you get used to it. Having spent time in Central Asia, it seemed every one had something made with sheep skin - including awesome Turkmeni hats.  I have one too.. It does stink! Wife has one in white like this - she looks hot with it on too!


----------



## Cornhead (May 17, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington sucks, don't go there.
> 
> Over priced, people with attitudes, crowded & confusing.



True, but it is a lot closer than A-basin. Besides, even I can lap Superstar without getting confused.


----------

